
Waymo’s Backseat Drivers: Confidential Data Reveals Self-Driving Taxi Hurdles - neom
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/waymos-backseat-drivers-confidential-data-reveals-self-driving-taxi-hurdles
======
IloveHN84
We need another 10 years for the self-driving technology to be considered
safe. Two of the biggest factors are

\- humans crossing (pedestrian/biking) without looking \- bad weather
conditions (fog, snow)

